# Parked so close that I couldn't get in - push in their mirrors?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

So, this morning I had been in Morrison's and as I came out to the car park l tried to get in my car but couldn't because a Vauxhall Zafira (that had parked *after* I had arrived) was parked so close to my car (my driver side) that I couldn't even open the door and had to climb over the passenger seat to get in. :devil:

So my son then disappeared and pushed all of the cars mirrors in (gets that from his dad! :lol: ) and got in and said "that was naughty of them Dad".

There were two young children sat in the Zafira and saw the whole thing but it's worrying me that he may get in trouble for doing that? I know I'm being daft but he disappeared whilst he was waiting for me to climb over the passenger seat.

Not a picture of the actual cars but this is very similar to how the Zafira was parked (back N/S wheel over the white line.)


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Pushed the mirrors in?

You should have smashed every last scrap of glass.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

empsburna said:


> Pushed the mirrors in?
> 
> You should have smashed every last scrap of glass.


What I mean is that he pushed the wing mirrors on the other car in (*without* damaging them) just so that they were folded in.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry to much, no harm has come to those cars that had their mirrors pushed in. it's not a criminal act IMO. What is criminal is the shocking parking like in that picture.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What I mean is that he pushed the wing mirrors on the other car in (*without* damaging them) just so that they were folded in.


You should have pushed the bonnet in with your fist.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I wouldn't worry to much, no harm has come to those cars that had their mirrors pushed in. it's not a criminal act IMO. What is criminal is the shocking parking like in that picture.


Thanks mate, that's what I was thinking. 

I'd be more worried if he'd have snapped it off it's bracket mount but as I say no damage was caused and he just simply pushed them in so that they are folded in.

As you can tell, I am a big worrier by nature!

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Thanks mate, that's what I was thinking.
> 
> I'd be more worried if he'd have snapped it off it's bracket mount but as I say no damage was caused and he just simply pushed them in so that they are folded in.
> 
> ...


That's totally understanderble and natrual to worry a little but have no fear my friend. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> There were two young children sat in the Zafira and saw the whole thing but it's worrying me that he may get in trouble for doing that?


I'd be concerned full stop if my grandchildren dissapeared from my view in a car park full of potential danger.:doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> I'd be concerned full stop if my grandchildren dissapeared from my view in a car park full of potential danger.:doublesho


It'll be one of these 'shop and dash' mothers who leave the kids in a sweltering car on a hot day without opening the window for air........I know the type.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd have phoned the police if the children were that young and waited.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

foggy4ever said:


> I'd have phoned the police if the children were that young and waited.


I was a bit concerned I must admit for the children, they couldn't have been older than 2-3yrs - a boy and a girl.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I was a bit concerned I must admit for the children, they couldn't have been older than 2-3yrs - a boy and a girl.


That really is too young and the adult in charge needs a reality check from the police as a quiet word from yourself would probably result in you getting an earfull of abuse.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

S63 said:


> I'd be concerned full stop if my grandchildren dissapeared from my view in a car park full of potential danger.:doublesho


I heard there was a boot full of week old puppies in there too.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Get in car through passenger side, drive off and forget about it.
Yes its a pain in the **** but **** happens.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

How old is your son? Surely a minor couldn't cause damage to a wing mirror


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> How old is your son? Surely a minor couldn't cause damage to a wing mirror


He's 7yrs old.

And if you'd read the page then you'd see that he didn't cause any damage. He only folded the mirrors in.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I probably would have let the air out on nearside front and offside rear lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> I probably would have let the air out on nearside front and offside rear lol


I was tempted if there wasn't children in the car plus it wouldn't set a good example to sprog!! lol


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I would have moved my car around and parked an inch off their drivers door and sat in the car waiting for them to come back


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

John74 said:


> I would have moved my car around and parked an inch off their drivers door and sat in the car waiting for them to come back


:lol: I would love to have seen their face if I'd have done that........next time I guess! :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice sign on the window......

http://youparklikea****.co.uk/

Or

http://youparklikea****.com/


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> There were two young children sat in the Zafira and saw the whole thing but it's worrying me that he may get in trouble for doing that? I know I'm being daft but he disappeared whilst he was waiting for me to climb over the passenger seat.


CSI will be dusting the car's mirrors for prints just now. Your son is going to jail, don't worry though you'll see him in 25 years.

Seriously, he pushed someones wing mirrors in, what exactly are you thinking is going to happen? The 2/3 year olds in the Zafira took a note of your reg and are going to phone the police?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It'll be one of these 'shop and dash' mothers who leave the kids in a sweltering car on a hot day without opening the window for air........I know the type.


I was actually reffering to the child that "disappeared", i.e. your 7 year old son.

This is the question though. If you walked out of a supermarket and in the distance maybe 50 yards away you could spot a child tampering with your Golf, what would be your reaction?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> I was actually reffering to the child that "disappeared", i.e. your 7 year old son.
> 
> This is the question though. If you walked out of a supermarket and in the distance maybe 50 yards away you could spot a child tampering with your Golf, what would be your reaction?


You need to make yourself clearer on what you mean so I don't misconstrue what you have said.

If I saw a child 'tampering' as you put it then my initial reaction would be to find out what on earth they are doing to the car. Providing there is no damage, what's the problem?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Y Providing there is no damage, what's the problem?


Was there any damage to your car then?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> If I saw a child 'tampering' as you put it then my initial reaction would be to find out what on earth they are doing to the car. Providing there is no damage, what's the problem?


Back in the real world. You'll shout OI!! What do you think you're playing at? Child scarpers pdq, you walk back to your car, heart beat rising as you pray you haven't just been keyed.

Children shouldn't be encouraged to touch other people's property, however innocent the motive it could turn nasty. Believe it or not there are some very anal protective drivers about.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Tsubodai said:


> Was there any damage to your car then?


No there wasn't.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> He's 7yrs old.
> 
> And if you'd read the page then you'd see that he didn't cause any damage. He only folded the mirrors in.


Exactly. So why would he get in trouble?

Children are young, learn from others and have a mind of their own. He only did what you do.

Relax yourself and stop shopping at Morrisons lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If you push certain mirrors in with motors in them so that they can fold an unfold via a switch you could cause expensive damage to them, I would be carefull about damaging a car when they hadn't even touched yours, a Golf folding wing mirror with puddle lights inbuilt would cost you aprox £400 just for the part so if I saw anyone tampering with them then I would be less than impressed!!. 

I would also not be happy that my little boy would think it acceptable to do it either.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> If you push certain mirrors in with motors in them so that they can fold an unfold via a switch you could cause expensive damage to them, I would be carefull about damaging a car when they hadn't even touched yours, a Golf folding wing mirror with puddle lights inbuilt would cost you aprox £400 just for the part so if I saw anyone tampering with them then I would be less than impressed!!.
> 
> I would also not be happy that my little boy would think it acceptable to do it either.


Firstly, do you really think Vauxhall Zafiras are going to have electric folding mirrors? :lol: 

Secondly, where did I say it was acceptable for him to do what I had done in the past?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Firstly, do you really think Vauxhall Zafiras are going to have electric folding mirrors? :lol:
> 
> Secondly, where did I say it was acceptable for him to do what I had done in the past?


I have no idea if they are electric or not, but I wouldn't be reckless enough to try and find out, I also didn't say you thought it acceptable, i said I wouldn't be happy my little boy though it was acceptable.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> I have no idea if they are electric or not, but *I wouldn't be reckless enough to try and find out*, I also didn't say you thought it acceptable, i said I wouldn't be happy my little boy though it was acceptable.


It wasn't about being 'reckless', I've no idea why he decided to fold them in but I am just glad that he did and not do something far worse where he caused damage.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah it's annoying but not really thread worthy and I don't see the point in pushing the mirrors in

Id have awaited their return and shown them how much of a retard they have parked

Yes some zafiras do have power fold mirrors too ...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Why didn't you just park in a 'Parent & Child" space?

More space, less hassle.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah it's annoying but not really thread worthy and I don't see the point in pushing the mirrors in
> 
> Id have awaited their return and shown them how much of a retard they have parked
> 
> Yes some zafiras do have power fold mirrors too ...


Now I have got to agree with you here Kimo


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No there wasn't.


So, playing devil's advocate, what gave you (or your son) the right to touch theirs?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I was waiting at a retail park a couple of weeks ago ( on foot ) and a guy was in his car ( as his mrs went into the store ) but after a while he went in the store too! two children strapped in the children seats on the back seats. If that wasn't bad enough? he had left the car running!! I couldn't believe my eyes and I waited to watch the car / hence mainly the children. 

I felt like giving him a mouthful when he came back out.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hell you lot are such drama queens :wall:. Simply crawl over from the passengers side and drive off! There's a lot more important things to worry about than someone parking too close. This thread is surely for attention?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I've no idea why he decided to fold them in but I am just glad that he did and not do something far worse where he caused damage.


You really have no idea ?



VW Golf-Fan said:


> So my son then disappeared and pushed all of the cars mirrors in (gets that from his dad! :lol: ) and got in and said "that was naughty of them Dad".


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Should have waited til you got your courtesy "UP" and then you wouldn't have worried about supermarket parking dramas.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't let my child touch anyone else's car, you don't want to encourage him to think it's ok to tamper with other people's property when he's older.

It's annoying when people park badly, but its bound to happen especially in car parks. I don't see why you're so concerned about it and started a thread?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That's one thing that annoys me

'Their parking was **** so I keyed the car'

No need at all


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree, bad parking is one thing, but vandalising someone's car is a different story.

I don't see the point in getting worked up about it to be honest, it's not like they've actually caused damage to your car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Chrisr1806 said:


> I don't see the point in getting worked up about it to be honest, it's not like they've actually caused damage to your car.


That's as maybe but do it often enough and you'll get a revenge keying.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> I don't see why you're so concerned about it and started a thread?


I'm just worried that the kids will say to their mum when she gets in the car that they saw someone push (fold) their mirrors in and she will take her little darlings word for it and phone the Police.

I'm a terrible worrier by nature.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I really wouldn't worry,I'd would have folded them in!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

And what will the police say?

Yeah we cant be bothered to find murderers and rapists but we'll come and have a go at a kid for touching your mirror


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

ardenvxr said:


> I really wouldn't worry,I'd would have folded them in!


That makes me feel a bit better! :thumb:



Kimo73 said:


> And what will the police say?
> 
> Yeah we cant be bothered to find murderers and rapists but we'll come and have a go at a kid for touching your mirror


Just got this feeling that they'll say something like I was seen to be hanging round their car, touched it (well my son did) and the fact that two little kids were in her car.


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Mar 8, 2015)

Should have called the police for child neglect, they would have def came out if the kids were only 2-3 years old. If in doubt either 999 or 101. 

As for your boy, the age of criminal responsibility is 10 so any younger than that the police can't do anything. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I know we've only heard one side of the story, but child neglect for leaving them in the car? Not advisable but surely if the car is locked there isn't much that could be of a danger to them?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Chrisr1806 said:


> I know we've only heard one side of the story, but child neglect for leaving them in the car? Not advisable but surely if the car is locked there isn't much that could be of a danger to them?


Did you really think that?

Car accident, a car smashes into locked car.

Electrical fire or something that could be catastrophic.

Child falling ill and cannot get access.

Parent falls ill carted off in ambulance and children sit in car for a long period of time.

Parent loses car key.

In hot weather severe temps and dehydration.

I take it you don't have kids?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> Did you really think that?
> 
> Car accident, a car smashes into locked car.
> 
> ...


You forgot asteroids falling from the sky, Hitler rising from the dead and running amok, the ATMs of the world rising up and taking over the planet...all while the parent(s) quickly ran into Tesco for a pint of milk. :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

...concerning child neglect.

There was an incident, I don't know, 1 - 2 years ago, made the papers. father, on his own, drove and pulled up directly outside a chemist to go inside and get some calpol for his child who was poorly.

He left the kid in the car (round about 6 from memory). Someone saw the unattended kid in the car, called the police, who turned up before the father got out of the chemist's. Long queue or something.

Long story, short, the father got prosecuted for child neglect. I don't know whether he got off or not.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Certi said:


> You forgot asteroids falling from the sky, Hitler rising from the dead and running amok, the ATMs of the world rising up and taking over the planet...all while the parent(s) quickly ran into Tesco for a pint of milk. :doublesho


Nothing in life is risk free, it depends how you view different things.

Some people are ok with leaving their children unattended in a locked car, other parents wouldn't even dream of it.

I wouldn't care if I lost everything in the world as long as my family are ok. Others may not share the same thoughts as me.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That makes me feel a bit better! :thumb:
> 
> Just got this feeling that they'll say something like I was seen to be hanging round their car, touched it (well my son did) and the fact that two little kids were in her car.


Your worried you might be accused of hanging around a car with little kids in it... Whyyy would that even enter your mind.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Lets be honest. This is about someone parking so close next to his precious golf and nothing more.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

possul said:


> Lets be honest. This is about someone parking so close next to his precious golf and nothing more.


Don't forget it's the upmarket 'Match' trimline too! :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

How did you manage to live your life before this forum came along? Seriously I don't think i've seen as many pointless threads, concerns over nothing, asking advice then ignoring everything that's been said, coupled with the inability to make basic life decisions without consulting the forum, since the infamous Bailles used to frequent these pages a few years ago!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Hugh said:


> ...concerning child neglect.
> 
> There was an incident, I don't know, 1 - 2 years ago, made the papers. father, on his own, drove and pulled up directly outside a chemist to go inside and get some calpol for his child who was poorly.
> 
> ...


they were prosecuted but were cleared during an appeal.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I rang the police once after seeing 2 kids left in a car in the middle of nowhere, i was driving my bus and noticed a car in a lay by. Boy and girl must have been aged between 5 and 7.
The police asked me if i would stay until someone arrived. 10 minutes later a couple walked up the road carrying a petrol can, they had run out of petrol and walked 2 miles for fuel but left the kids in the car.
The police gave them a right f*£&^%g. They ate my crisps and chocolate bar i had in my bag........


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> How did you manage to live your life before this forum came along? Seriously I don't think i've seen as many pointless threads, concerns over nothing, asking advice then ignoring everything that's been said, coupled with the inability to make basic life decisions without consulting the forum, since the infamous Bailles used to frequent these pages a few years ago!


Nail on the head...:wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deanoecosse said:


> How did you manage to live your life before this forum came along? Seriously I don't think i've seen as many pointless threads, concerns over nothing, asking advice then ignoring everything that's been said, coupled with the inability to make basic life decisions without consulting the forum, since the infamous Bailles used to frequent these pages a few years ago!


Who were the infamous Bailles?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Who were the infamous Bailles?


You need to do a search mate. So much sh1t flowed from his mouth he should have been a politician! Stories of his dads Mondeo outgunning Lamborghinis stick in my mind


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

You could have walked back in, got paper and pritstick. Stuck a nice we note to the window explaining to park more considerate. Of course the paper and pritstick would be a right pain to take off, meaning they will certainly think twice about their parking habbits.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> You need to do a search mate. So much sh1t flowed from his mouth he should have been a politician! Stories of his dads Mondeo outgunning Lamborghinis stick in my mind


Ah Bailles bless him, he was just a kid though, most probably all grown up now with a wife and child, even switched his allegiance from Volvos to VW...........hang on a minute.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I expect with leaving Young children in the car ( Not saying that's ok ) they thought they would be gone before the owner of the other car ( meaning you ) got back to the car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

S63 said:


> Ah Bailles bless him, he was just a kid though, most probably all grown up now with a wife and child, even switched his allegiance from Volvos to VW...........hang on a minute.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bailles was a legend....:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Ah Bailles bless him, he was just a kid though, most probably all grown up now with a wife and child, even switched his allegiance from Volvos to VW...........hang on a minute.


hahahahaha, best laugh I have had all year. :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Deanoecosse said:


> How did you manage to live your life before this forum came along? Seriously I don't think i've seen as many pointless threads, concerns over nothing, asking advice then ignoring everything that's been said, coupled with the inability to make basic life decisions without consulting the forum, since the infamous Bailles used to frequent these pages a few years ago!


Spot on!


----------

